# Hip and joint supplement suggestions



## cwams (Jan 13, 2014)

I want to give my 3 1/2 year old GSD hip and joint supplements to keep her hips from getting bad. They are already sensitive and when I pick her up from under her belly where her hips are she will yelp. But she doesn't have any problems running or walking or anything else. 
I know that Dasuquin is what is best for her but it is very expensive and I am on a tight budget right now, has anyone found any other brands of hip and joint supplements that work for their dog?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BWCA Shepherd (Oct 3, 2012)

*Supplements*

Years ago, prior to Dasuquin, my vet recommended Cosamin DS. I still give three caplets per day, break each open over the food. I can typically get 230 caplets for ~$60, or ~0.80 per day. Same company. I have always thought that was pretty reasonable.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you ever had her x rayed to see what is going on in there?

My female mix has joint problems and she is has been on Glycoflex 3 for most of her life. She also takes Cosequin. We like to use two joint supplements with varying ingredients, just to try to cover as many bases as possible. She has also been on Jointagen but we switched to Cosequin for price reasons and have not seen a difference.

For day to day pain, I like an herbal supplement called Canine Pain Plus. It is an anti-inflammatory, so it helps reduce the swelling in the joints.

We find the best prices at an online site called Pet Supplies Plus. Save up and buy in bulk.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

If she is yelping, I would have her xrayed

I use either human glucosamine & chondroitin capsules (just open the capsule and spinkle over food & add some water) or Glyde for dogs GLYDE® FOR DOGS. Glyde is expensive, so will only use this on Lola (she has hip dysplasia) when she is showing signs of difficulty.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Diagnose the problem before you start throwing unnecessary supplements at her. Her hips might not even be the problem.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think it is a bad thing to give your large breed canine joint supplements as it may contribute to lessening joint and cartilage degeneration often seen in old age. I give Harry the same as Lola, even though he has good hips and elbows.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Harry and Lola said:


> I don't think it is a bad thing to give your large breed canine joint supplements as it may contribute to lessening joint and cartilage degeneration often seen in old age. I give Harry the same as Lola, even though he has good hips and elbows.


Has there ever been any research done that shows giving joint supplements prevents issues down the road? I was under the impression that there's wasn't.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

My Vet advises me it is much like with humans, when we take a good quality joint medication, this can assist to help slow deterioration of cartilage, relieve joint pain, and improve joint mobility. Research has shown this can be highly beneficial for people with joint issues, but I believe it does depend on the quality of the medication. Apparently they finding similar results with canines.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Harry and Lola said:


> My Vet advises me it is much like with humans, when we take a good quality joint medication, this can assist to help slow deterioration of cartilage, relieve joint pain, and improve joint mobility. Research has shown this can be highly beneficial for people with joint issues, but I believe it does depend on the quality of the medication. Apparently they finding similar results with canines.


I know it helps when the hip or joint issues are there. I'm curious if there's anything out there that shows it actually prevents these things. 

This is why I'm hesitant to use it as a preventative. If there's nothing out there showing it's worth it, seems like a waste money unless the dog already has joint issues.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

As far as I am aware there is no such product available to purchase for preventing dysplasia (wouldn't it be wonderful if there was). As we all know it is an inherited, polygenic disorder and both genes and the environment play a part in developing HD, my understanding is that the dog has to have the gene in order to develop dysplasia and that environmental factors will play a part in the disease developing, whether there are products available to stop the development - I doubt it.

There are most definitely products that can reduce further wear and tear and in particular help with the pain associated with joints rubbing etc. I tend to switch between glucosamine/chondroitin and green lipped muscle. The Glyde product has all 3 so is very good but expensive. 

Imo hip and elbow dysplasia is so rampant in GSDs, that there will always be a dog in your dogs line that presented itself with the disease, how you feed, exercise your dog will also play a part here.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Harry and Lola said:


> As far as I am aware there is no such product available to purchase for preventing dysplasia (wouldn't it be wonderful if there was). As we all know it is an inherited, polygenic disorder and both genes and the environment play a part in developing HD, my understanding is that the dog has to have the gene in order to develop dysplasia and that environmental factors will play a part in the disease developing, whether there are products available to stop the development - I doubt it.
> 
> There are most definitely products that can reduce further wear and tear and in particular help with the pain associated with joints rubbing etc. I tend to switch between glucosamine/chondroitin and green lipped muscle. The Glyde product has all 3 so is very good but expensive.
> 
> Imo hip and elbow dysplasia is so rampant in GSDs, that there will always be a dog in your dogs line that presented itself with the disease, how you feed, exercise your dog will also play a part here.


Agreed. Well put.


----------



## cwams (Jan 13, 2014)

We have not done x-rays my vet does not feel it is necessary. He recommended the joint supplements. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

NSF AND USP!!!! Look for these labels/seals on the product to ensure your getting what the label says you're paying for. I'm not sure if canine products have these seals, but dogs can take human supplements, which are often cheaper. 

http://www.nsf.org/services/by-industry/consumer-products/private-label

http://www.usp.org/usp-verification-services/usp-verified-dietary-supplements

In the States, it's 100% legal to sell placebo as an herbal remedy. They do not have to follow Good Manufacturing Practices and no studies are required to prove efficacy on a product. IE- A pill may or may not contain the desired ingredient and even if it does, one cannot be certain it will be absorbed and even so, there is often little data it will be effective. Certain compounds will bind the vitamins or other active ingredient and prevent absorption in the body. You don't know what other compounds are in the product that interfere with the active ingredient. 

I gave Lupa Spring Valley Glucosamine/Chondroitin from Wal-Mart (the only place it is sold) based on the USP seal and the evidence favoring glucosamine in preventing arthritis flares and reducing the associated pain. It takes 4 weeks for to enter the system and start working. Bear in mind, it is for prevention only. 


Unfortunately, I once had a couple come into the pharmacy asking for some glucosamine. Of course, I headed right for this brand and pointed out the USP labeling, but alas, it was MISSING! I told them I would stop using it and found another bottle with the NSF label and recommended that one. They tend to be a little more expensive, but why not KNOW what you're buying for a couple of more dollars? 

The following website is amazing. 

Natural Medicines Comprehensive Database: Unbiased, Scientific Clinical Information on Complementary, Alternative, and Integrative Therapies


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

Also, some products are meant to reduce or prevent a condition. It can be difficult to determine if these are working, so some amount of faith is required. This is especially true if the dog experiences something that worsens the condition or has a condition that is always in action and can only be controlled. 

Lupa still had flares on glucosamine, but I have no way of knowing how many more she would have had or how much worse they would have been without it. Winter is still hard on her joints, though. She is NEVER pain free; that's the nature of arthritis. She is, however, a very happy dog who acts half her age in the summer.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Check this out Nupro Silver. 

www.[B]nuprosupplements[/B].com


----------

